# Nsd 2017



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2017)

Well NSD is almost here. With all of our respected schools going after the same recruits let's see who we think we get and compare to who signs. As far as UGA goes I think Solomon is the uncommited high profile recruit left UGA is after. I have no idea who he picks, but I hope it's UGA. His recruitment reminds me of Mecole from last year. Also I think UGA flips Jamest from USCe. Regardless this is the best class UGA has ever signed even if they don't pick up another commitment. So lets hear it who do y'all think y'all are getting or going to miss on?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jan 27, 2017)

I think we still have a great chance at Solomon.  I also think we will get Nico Collins


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

Other than Labor Day weekend and Bowl Season, this is my favorite sporting day of the year.

Come on, Big Marv!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 27, 2017)

CJM sux at recruiting!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Soloman-Michigan(I hope I'm dead wrong and he picks UGA). Rumor has it, Smart is not in home visting nor is he coming to Athens this weekend. Plus the JUCO offer...
UGA/Bama/Michigan battle
J Williams- UGA. Still 50/50 if he flips from the USCe
D Wyatt-UGA. 40% he flips back to the USCe
N Collins-UGA
A Speed-UGA
The most interesting one to watch is T Slayton. He is visiting UGA this weekend and we could steal him from the gators. He would lesson the sting from Soloman.

We'll see what happens!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2017)

There also a few CB's that can get offers if things don't go as planned such as Stokes. Not sure if we have room for any more LB's at this point


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

bullgator said:


> CJM sux at recruiting!



Those Gata/10rc matchups should be good ones.  Y'all are recruiting the same caliber of athletes.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not asking for much...just give us Marvin Wilson, Levi Jones and Maleik Gray to round out our current class.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

alphachief said:


> I'm not asking for much...just give us Marvin Wilson, Levi Jones and Maleik Gray to round out our current class.



And let Terry and Laborn's ACT come back with good news.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2017)

bullgator said:


> CJM sux at recruiting!



I didn't keep up with him much until UF hired him. He is hard not to like I think he's good guy.  But it baffles me that he doesn't recruit any better at UF than he does. But if you believe in recruiting rankings he is setting himself up for some bad years ahead and if blows up and he doesn't make it he's going to leave UF in bad shape for the next guy.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Those Gata/10rc matchups should be good ones.  Y'all are recruiting the same caliber of athletes.


UT is way up on us. We'll be lucky to compete with USCe in a year or two 


brownceluse said:


> I didn't keep up with him much until UF hired him. He is hard not to like I think he's good guy.  But it baffles me that he doesn't recruit any better at UF than he does. But if you believe in recruiting rankings he is setting himself up for some bad years ahead and if blows up and he doesn't make it he's going to leave UF in bad shape for the next guy.



I think he's a good coach......but man, he can't recruit worth a flip. He's just killing the brand.  I'm a firm believer that great recruiting hides flaws in coaching more so than great coaching covers bad recruiting. You can't coach size, speed, or natural football skills.
UGA is setting themselves up nicely for the future.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 28, 2017)

Clemson has a small class, great players, drama free as far as i can tell

PS: JW should be a dawg


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2017)

Big weekend still underway in Athens. Zeus is in the Classic city hoping we can snatch him away from Clemson but not real confident that will happen.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking more and more like Nico Collins to MI. Not sure what happened over the weekend. I hope those "class is full" rumors aren't true for UGA


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2017)

If the class is not full, it has to be getting close.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2017)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Looking more and more like Nico Collins to MI. Not sure what happened over the weekend. I hope those "class is full" rumors aren't true for UGA



Yeah I don't think  we get Soloman either. But this class will still be something special. But there are some really good rumors on the message boards about him trending UGA. I would love to be wrong.....


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If the class is not full, it has to be getting close.



We need a couple of farm teams like bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2017)

riprap said:


> We need a couple of farm teams like bama.



 Yes we do!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Those Gata/10rc matchups should be good ones.  Y'all are recruiting the same caliber of athletes.



You realize Clemons avg. Over the past 4 years,  or so is 14th right?  9th last year.

Should also check out those 3 star offer list.  Says a lot when they have offers from Bama, Clemson, Ohio State, FSU and about everyone else


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 30, 2017)

alphachief said:


> I'm not asking for much...just give us Marvin Wilson, Levi Jones and Maleik Gray to round out our current class.



Gray is ALL VOL


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You realize Clemons avg. Over the past 4 years,  or so is 14th right?  9th last year.
> 
> Should also check out those 3 star offer list.  Says a lot when they have offers from Bama, Clemson, Ohio State, FSU and about everyone else



Clamson's success was still built on blue chip recruits.  They didn't build a NC team from all 3stars.  Al Golden built a ticket out of Miami with those type of classes.


Yeah, they are offered by other schools, but they are depth players for the Bama's, t0su's, and FSU's of the world.  They are the stars of 10rc's recruiting class.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> They are the stars of 10rc's recruiting class.





Superstars!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

They did a good job handling business against yall last year and the year before. On the o line at that. Josh Dobbs panned out just fine and was a 3* by some services,   Cam Sutton, RB John Kelly, Dylan Weisman, Josh Smith, Malik Foreman, and walk on punter who is one of the best in the country have all been true stars. Say what you want,  it comes down to fit and evaluation. For 3*'s to be do poor, they sure have been very,  very successful for us. So which is it,  Butch Can coach,  or is just lucky with 3*s?

And since it matters,  we have our #4 recruiting class on the field this year from 2014. We have plenty of blue chips and great 3*s


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They did a good job handling business against yall last year and the year before. On the o line at that. Josh Dobbs panned out just fine and was a 3* by some services,   Cam Sutton, RB John Kelly, Dylan Weisman, Josh Smith, Malik Foreman, and walk on punter who is one of the best in the country have all been true stars. Say what you want,  it comes down to fit and evaluation. For 3*'s to be do poor, they sure have been very,  very successful for us. So which is it,  Butch Can coach,  or is just lucky with 3*s?
> 
> And since it matters,  we have our #4 recruiting class on the field this year from 2014. We have plenty of blue chips and great 3*s



So if luck wouldn't have been on your side against UGA and App State would you say those players and Butch were superstars?

And if Butch can coach, why is on the hot seat this year?


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They did a good job handling business against yall last year and the year before. On the o line at that. Josh Dobbs panned out just fine and was a 3* by some services,   Cam Sutton, RB John Kelly, Dylan Weisman, Josh Smith, Malik Foreman, and walk on punter who is one of the best in the country have all been true stars. Say what you want,  it comes down to fit and evaluation. For 3*'s to be do poor, they sure have been very,  very successful for us. So which is it,  Butch Can coach,  or is just lucky with 3*s?
> 
> And since it matters,  we have our #4 recruiting class on the field this year from 2014. We have plenty of blue chips and great 3*s


You are starting to sound like a GT fan. Beating UGA makes your whole season.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So if luck wouldn't have been on your side against UGA and App State would you say those players and Butch were superstars?
> 
> And if Butch can coach, why is on the hot seat this year?




Hot seat?  Says who?  Who's going to fire him? We don't even have a new AD


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

riprap said:


> You are starting to sound like a GT fan. Beating UGA makes your whole season.



Nah, beating GA is something VOLS are used to.  Fla. And Bama are what we're more worried about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hot seat?  Says who?  Who's going to fire him? We don't even have a new AD



How many do you want? Dude, he's 29-21 at UT... Do you just live in a daze and confused state?





> Butch Jones [Tennessee] Everything was laid out this season for a strong Tennessee season. The Vols lost the East. They should have lost the opener to Appalachian State. They missed out on the Sugar Bowl because they could not beat South Carolina and Vandy to close the season. It’s hard to argue why Jones should not be on the hot seat.



http://thebiglead.com/2016/12/07/college-football-coach-hot-seat-outlook-for-2017/

#14 here...
http://coacheshotseat.com/



> Jones is on the hot seat -- not just because of poor finish, but because of everyone he will lose off this year’s team. Remember, 2016 was the year UT has been building toward, and with everyone from Josh Dobbs to Jalen Reeves-Maybin and Cameron Sutton heading to the pros, the Vols very likely will take a major step back next season. Step back far enough, and it could cost Jones his job.



http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...s-hot-seat-2017-chip-kelly-butch-jones-121316



> The 2016 season was supposed to be the year. Early on, it appeared like it was going to be. Jones bought into the hype.
> 
> Then it all fell apart.
> 
> ...



http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...ball-coaches-wholl-enter-2017-hot-seat-011817



> Frustration is mounting internally and externally after a talented, experienced team fell short of an SEC East title in 2016.



http://247sports.com/Article/College-coaches-on-the-hotseat-for-the-2017-season-49906447


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh,  you read it on the Internet, so it must be true.


But he should be based on falling short. Then again. THE DEFENSE WAS DEPLETED WITH A NEW DC. Very understanding for a rational person with sports knowledge


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  you read it on the Internet, so it must be true.
> 
> 
> But he should be based on falling short. Then again. THE DEFENSE WAS DEPLETED WITH A NEW DC. Very understanding for a rational person with sports knowledge





You do live in Fantasy Land.. Its it from all the years of being a bottom feeder with the Vols that has turned you?

You ask who says and I give you MULTIPLE sports writers takes on coaches on the hot seat.. Do you not agree with the lists? Did you eve click on the links? 

So he's not on the hot seat cause you say so??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

ESPN says so too..

http://www.espn.com/college-football/insider/story/_/id/18170611/who-start-2017-hot-seat

How about Rivals..

https://n.rivals.com/news/hot-seat-rankings-coaches-on-shaky-ground-entering-2017

Saturdaydownsouth..

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/se...ing-hot-seats-sec-hottest-coldest-going-2017/

SOOOOOOo..... None of these organizations know anything cause Bucknasty says so..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Show me an article that shows him "NOT" being on the Hot Seat..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Show me an article that shows him "NOT" being on the Hot Seat..



Good luck Bucky..

Here's more.. 

http://thebiglead.com/2016/11/01/dont-expect-butch-jones-to-get-fired-this-season/


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do live in Fantasy Land.. Its it from all the years of being a bottom feeder with the Vols that has turned you?
> 
> You ask who says and I give you MULTIPLE sports writers takes on coaches on the hot seat.. Do you not agree with the lists? Did you eve click on the links?
> 
> So he's not on the hot seat cause you say so??


I didn't read them,  no.  A journalist is doing what they do. Write stories of their opinions.

I'll show you. Kirby was on hot seat early

http://www.11alive.com/mb/sports/ug...by-smart-already-calling-for-change/344239477

I read it on the internet. It must be true.  It's from the news


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I didn't read them,  no.  A journalist is doing what they do. Write stories of their opinions.
> 
> I'll show you. Kirby was on hot seat early
> 
> ...




"A" journalist? I gave you how many different Sports Writers opinions and this is what you come back with? A few UGA fans were yelling?? I thought you were just messing around but you truly aren't that bright! 

Instead of yapping your gums why don't you click on some of the links and see the other coaches on the hot seat and let me know if you agree with them or not.

The 2 most common coaches are Brian Kelley and Butch Jones..

There's a reason you are the only Vol on this forum defending the hot seat of Butch...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

I didn't click them. Don't need to.  It's handled internally, not by writers.  But if he don't succeed this year,  he needs to go.  IDC  either way honestly.  But my argument is valid,  like it or not


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I didn't click them. Don't need to.  It's handled internally, not by writers.  But if he don't succeed this year,  he needs to go.  IDC  either way honestly.  But my argument is valid,  like it or not



Valid cause you say so? 

Yep, everyone is wrong except you... So...... Where are the rest of the Vols in this forum.. In hiding?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Wrong because you say? Ego trip.

Never have been many Vols. Can't blame them for not wanting to deal with this stuff daily


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wrong because you say? Ego trip.
> 
> Never have been many Vols. Can't blame them for not wanting to deal with this stuff daily



Not me! I'm just agreeing with a ton of Sports Writers and the college football crowd. The only one arguing it's not true are homer Vol fans.. Show me an article stating Butch is doing a great job and has nothing to worry about.. JUST ONE!

Let me put this into perspective for you.. You have a new AD coming in.. And a coach that is under performing. What do you think is going to happen? Your new AD is going to want "his" guy and not some chump who has NO consistency.. 

Just take a look at the Mark Richt situation.. He was fired for a 10 win season cause our AD wanted "his" guy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Never have been many Vols. Can't blame them for not wanting to deal with this stuff daily



There use to be a lot more Vols in here.. Once the Vols slid into the pits, they disappeared.. Funny, they popped back in here this year and after the Vandy loss, they left.. Imagine that.. 

In all reality, 1 Vol is 1 too many!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

You run them off. Besides trolling here,  there's not much reason to be in here. If not for you,  I probably wouldn't be as active as I am in here.  What happened to 4x4 anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What happened to 4x4 anyway



I ran him off too...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

OK boys!! Today is the day. Let's see what happens, and what drama will unfold..

Good luck Vols on signing all of those rejected 2 & 3 *'s from around the league..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But if he don't succeed this year,  he needs to go.



That's what we call being on the hot seat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's what we call being on the hot seat.



His brain is like a metal halide fixture.. It's takes a while for it to warm up before the bulb come's on..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

D'Andre Swift  #SicEm17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Mark Webb  #SicEm17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

William Poole III  #SicEm17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Trey Blount  #SicEm17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Robert Beal #SicEm17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Stole Eric Stokes from Ole Miss!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Tray Bishop #SicEm17


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Leonard Warner 4* LB to the good guys.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Levi Jones 4* LB to USCw


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Levi Jones 4* LB to USCw



That one is going to sting..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That one is going to sting..



Yeah, I was really thinking we'd land him.  We got Warner though.

The big fish announces at 4PM, and he's NOT going to t0SU.  It's FSU or LSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

5 offensive lineman signed! 340 LBS PLUS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

Lost Big Cat to Auburn. I believe coach Felton was pushing him hard to Auburn


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> Lost Big Cat to Auburn. I believe coach Felton was pushing him hard to Auburn



Kid could be elite, but needs to put on a few pounds and needs to be coached up (technique).


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Kid could be elite, but needs to put on a few pounds and needs to be coached up (technique).



Agreed. Got stonewalled at the Under Armor game. Did enjoy watching him live in the opponent's backfield while he was a Cougar though.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> Agreed. Got stonewalled at the Under Armor game. Did enjoy watching him live in the opponent's backfield while he was a Cougar though.



He can't just run around top level tackles, but kid is a heckuva athlete.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs! No big surprises for the Dawgs today. Missed one or two but there's no way as Dawg fan anyone can be negative about this class.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2017)

Cant get em all Brown, but we got more than out share.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 2, 2017)

Great class Dawgs. You guys got quite the haul this year. Best of luck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! No big surprises for the Dawgs today. Missed one or two but there's no way as Dawg fan anyone can be negative about this class.



until they go 7-6 or 8-5 three years from now and the mutz are four, 4, 40 yrs post herschelsux and 1980, and kirby is exposed as another typical uga poser going to the bank. it will happen. hope kydawg, elfiiiii can holdout.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Cant get em all Brown, but we got more than out share.



but not enough chuckie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Cant get em all Brown, but we got more than out share.



if you like 9-4 or 10-3; provided you beat the volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> if you like 9-4 or 10-3; provided you beat the volsux.



6 I will take 10 wins if there is steady improvement. Be glad to get it regardless who we beat or beats us. If there is not improvement, it will be bad news for us. It this teams shows we are headed in the right direction, it will be bad news for others.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> until they go 7-6 or 8-5 three years from now and the mutz are four, 4, 40 yrs post herschelsux and 1980, and kirby is exposed as another typical uga poser going to the bank. it will happen. hope kydawg, elfiiiii can holdout.



Welcome back idjit Oh and bloodbath........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Like Bama never had a bad coach. You guys went through them for several years, til you got Satin,


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Like Bama never had a bad coach. You guys went through them for several years, til you got Satin,



Don't worry about 6 after the Bama loss I forgot he was a member. He vanished into the thin liberal of Slumfornia... 123456


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Like Bama never had a bad coach. You guys went through them for several years, til you got Satin,



It's amazing that the Bammers totally forget that, while their highs are higher than the highs at FSU or UGA, their lows are much lower than ours.


----------

